# Las Vegas Area



## ccxiii (Feb 17, 2009)

Good day to all,

i am a student from le cordon bleu, and its really hard for me to get an externship because the previous students broke the bridge and gave LCB students a bad reputation... and all the #'s my externship office gave me said will call me back or email me... 9 weeks after still no word from them.

They wont even give me a date or time to come in for interview or what not.... i will be done with my classes in two weeks and i need an externship... can anyone help? 

i am an active duty military and the only time i am availabe is for a PM shift.

thank you.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

First off, check with your career services staff. Your externship is part of your grade, correct? If so, they need to help you with that. They can't GIVE you a job, nor are you implying that in your post. 

It's time to be a bit more proactive because we have only heard your side of the story. 

Have you asked to work in their kitchen for free on a slow night? Have you done this at all throughout your culinary education? Have you come up with a great answer on how to differentiate yourselves from your lowly peers? Have you networked with your chef instructors or classmates for contacts? What have the other students that can find externship sites done to get themselves the opportunity?


----------



## ccxiii (Feb 17, 2009)

_Your externship is part of your grade, correct? If so, they need to help you with that. They can't GIVE you a job, nor are you implying that in your post._

*im implying that all the contacts they gave me never called me back when i made contact with them nor even set up a date for an interview or what not.*

_Have you asked to work in their kitchen for free on a slow night? Have you done this at all throughout your culinary education?_

*No i haven't im not one to give any excuse or to ***** and moan but didn't i say i am active duty military??? why did you think i was going to school at night?*
*its hard enough going to school,l even my day off is taken ove by uncle sam himself so even when i do want to to go work for free there was no time to do it.*

_Have you come up with a great answer on how to differentiate yourselves from your lowly peers? _

*and how can i even differentiate myself when the chefs in this town wont even let me come in for an interview.*

_Have you networked with your chef instructors or classmates for contacts? _
*and yes i have network and network and network with them, i even said that i will work for free and that i just want my externship hours... i mean come on i want to work for free i dont need the money. Im in the military i make more than enough for a single guy. *

_What have the other students that can find externship sites done to get themselves the opportunity?_

*they went back home and have an externship over there, i dont have the liberty or the right like my peers.*

*still no externship goin on a week now did i mention i will work for free???*


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

You sound frustrated.
Don't take it out on jt, they were only trying to help.

Have you called the contacts back after your initial attempt?
More than once?
Have you gone back to the career services staff and explained the situation?
Have you contacted many, many other establishments that weren't on the list?
Again?
And again?

The problem with LCB is that they have whored themselves out, and cities with one of their schools are flooded with graduates.
Many of these graduates may have learned the basics, but they can't cook professionally, with a deadline.
They think they are Chef's, which insults the very people they are trying to convince to hire them.
This has soured the profession on them, and severely devalued their diploma.
You are now part of the "dime a dozen" group, and it's up to you to set yourself apart.
Easy?
Not even.

Hopefully you find a way to persevere.
If this frustration is too much for you, you'll never survive a Friday night rush.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

My last guess in this externship debacle is your resume. You say you are not getting call backs. Your two posts in this thread have errors and issues with punctuation. Sure, this is a message board so some people don't take it seriously enough to care about the written word, but I am just going to make some assumptions that there are errors on your resume. Has anyone proof read it? Has anyone recommended making changes because it is obvious something is not working and I will bet money that there are students finding externships in the local area. With the market the way it is, there aren't as many jobs available. Even if you are willing to work for free, if employers care about grammar and see a resume loaded with typos and errors, they aren't going to give you that chance.

If you choose to not take my questions or advice into consideration, than just listen to Jim. He has given you great advice to make the best out of your situation.


----------



## ccxiii (Feb 17, 2009)

jtobin625 my resume is not the problem.

yes. i am very much frustrated with the whole ordeal, i deeply apologize for taking it out here.


its the economy im guessing, thats been giving me a hard time.

yes i have called them over and over again, i actually had an interview 2 weeks ago at a hotel dtown i met the chef did all the paperwork, had a drug test and a background check initiated from what the chef told me its just a waiting game, what troubles me is that my friend applied at the same hotel, same job and after a week he was already working.

im assuming its because im in the military, my security clearance is as high as colonels and generals, but i think that really doesn't matter since i didn't apply for a high clearance job.

in a town filled w/ hotels restaurants and casino how can one not get a job. LMAO

any thoughts on what the problem may be?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

>>any thoughts on what the problem may be?

three

(1) it's the economy. you've figured that out. LV is a tourist town and their business is down and even working for free, there may be questions of "and what are we going to do with yet another pair of idle hands....?"

(2) "setting your self apart" is a big issue. now exactly how one does that in a resume is a dish without recipe. in my time I've reviewed stacks of resumes - some "jump out" - others don't. the scene typically goes like: three piles - the gottasees, the maybes and the forgetaboutits. there's no magic - it's a situation involving the reader and the writer, and you only have control over half that situation. a resume that works for one reader may very well bomb on a different reader.

(3) active duty military. sad, but true - lacking further clarification, understand that people on the other side read "may be gone tomorrow." even if working for free, any newcomer, especially without demonstrated pertinent experience, 'imposes' a 'burden' on the organization - they have to help train-you-in to their way of doing things. if you are separating soon, and intend to stay in the LV area - that needs to come out loud and clear. of course, if the hiring authoirty/chef is an ex-gunny, it'll work to your advantage. if you're pursuing a military career and wanting to develop a second vocation at night, that's a sticky wicket.


----------



## ccxiii (Feb 17, 2009)

active duty military. sad, but true - lacking further clarification, understand that people on the other side read "may be gone tomorrow." even if working for free, any newcomer, especially without demonstrated pertinent experience, 'imposes' a 'burden' on the organization - they have to help train-you-in to their way of doing things. if you are separating soon, and intend to stay in the LV area - that needs to come out loud and clear. of course, if the hiring authoirty/chef is an ex-gunny, it'll work to your advantage. if you're pursuing a military career and wanting to develop a second vocation at night, that's a sticky wicket. 

i actually have 10 mos left in the military,i want to pursue my culinary career.... but looking at how thing are i should probly just re-enlist.

the exec chef is actually a prior navy cook but seriously i dont think that even matters looking how deep in the crapper my situation is. lol

i guess i should probly just keep jumping out of planes and keep calling in airstrikes till im 40.




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"the strong shall stand and the weak shall fall by the wayside."


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

You jump out of completely good airplanes?
Yeah, you're crazy enough to be a cook.


----------



## ccxiii (Feb 17, 2009)

chef you dont know how crazy i am lol

but seriously help anyone? please.


----------

